# July Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The voting poll is now open. Choose all your favorites then click on the Vote Now button!
Good luck to everyone, all the pics are adorable.

Sorry about the spacing, it's off between some pics for reasons unknown to me :smile2:.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

OMG! What a collection of LOVE! Happiness and promise!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

it's time to cast your Votes for your favorites in the July Photo Contest!

Look through the entries, mark all your selections-it's multiple choice and you can vote for as many entries as you want, then select VOTE NOW!

The Voting Poll closes Monday, July 29th @ 7:37 PM EST.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Such a good theme and pictures. I voted for 9 and all of them have 4 votes lol it's going to be a tight one this month!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

OMG this is such a great group of pictures!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

13 Votes are in, is yours?


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

This thread is a piece of heaven.You are all winners because you have a golden.
But due to obvious reasons, this time my heart is with no:16 Helo's Mum ( I believe an adopted one) and no:30 Oscar's Dad for sure


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The votes are coming in slowly, only 16 Members have voted. 

It's a close one......

Look through the entries and make your selections. 
It's multiple choice, you can vote for more than one entry. 
Make all your selections, then select Vote Now!

The Last Day to cast your Vote(s) is Monday, July 29th @ 7:37 PM EST


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The Last Day to cast your Vote(s) is Monday, July 29th @ 7:37 PM EST
19 members have picked their favorites, have you voted yet?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

21 votes. Keep them coming. 

This is very hard to vote but give it a try.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I finally made my choices, such wonderful photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

23 votes so far. Cast your vote before the poll closes on *Monday, 07-29-2019* at *07:37 PM.*


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I voted under protest . Every picture in this contest is wonderful


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

30 Votes in so far, the Voting Poll closes Monday, July 29th @ 7:37 PM EST. 




> It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite 'gotcha days' pics from our members entries.
> It's Multiple Choice so vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure you vote for your favourite/s in this month's fabulous contest!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the photos are so adorable that contest is very close so your vote counts. Please vote before *07-29-2019* at *07:37 PM.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

33 votes are in, it's really close.......

The Voting Poll closes Monday, July 29th @ 7:37 PM EST. 

Your vote could determine the winner!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*The Voting Poll closes tomorrow-Monday July 29th @ 7;37 PM EST.
*
35 Votes are in, it's multiple choice-you can vote for as many entries you want. Mark all your selections, then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

37 votes are in now, it's really close......

Your Vote may determine the winner of the July Photo Contest. 
Look through the entries, vote for as many entries as you want, then select Vote Now!

The Voting Poll closes tomorrow-Monday @ 7:37 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> 37 votes are in now, it's really close......
> 
> Your Vote may determine the winner of the July Photo Contest.
> Look through the entries, vote for as many entries as you want, then select Vote Now!
> ...



have you voted?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

40 votes are in and it's still very close!
You have until 7:37 PM EST to vote.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll closes tonight @ 7:37 PM EST.

Have you voted? 

There are 40 votes in..........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting Poll will be closing very soon..........

If you haven't voted yet, you may still have time. 

Look through the entries, mark ALL your selections, then VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations _Natalopolis! 
_


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Natalopolis, fantastic photo!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Natalopolis!!! Great photo  . Great theme with all wonderful pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Natalopolis!

All great entries!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the photos were great!


----------



## robertsonse11 (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a very important question for the winner....

Did he climb in that ice bucket himself? I just need to be able to picture how that happened. It is soooooo cute.


----------

